# s13 red top into a s14?



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

i am planning on doing a swap soon and i have some questions!
Can you put the s13 red top into a 95 240sx s14? if yes, then is there any modifications that need to be done? or will it just swap over? Also would I just need to get a engine swap kit or do I need a complete front clip from an s13? If this swap will be too much of a pain in the A$$ would it be better just to get the Blacktop s14? I was just told that the red top S13 is better than the S14 engines? any comments or help would be cool...!!

Thanx


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

http://240sxforums.com/forums/search.php?

do a search


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

man..these people dont wanna help you.. i will tho =)

yes the s13 can go into the s14 no prob
there is no blacktop s14...just blacktop / redtop s13
whoever told you that s13 redtop is better than the s14 sr20 is an idiot. they are both sr20det engines

s13 redtop: 200-205hp
s13 blacktop: 200-20hp (slightly newer than redtops)
s14 sr20det: 220hp newer than all s13 engines

getting a front clip is wise because then everything is there for you. once in a while, you get some free stuff... my friend found a HKS double plate clutch in his s13 front clip =)

if you have the money, go for teh s14. the s14 front clips cost 3000$ while the s13 redtop costs 2500 and the s13 blacktop costs 2700. the s14 sr20det makes a little bit more power but both are the same when they are swapping.

a shop will charge you around 1500$ for the swap

the mechanics of the swap is rather simple and can be done on your own if you have the knowledge/equipment/tools
the wiring will need to be redone

1.you can go to a shop to get it wired for 500$
2.you can buy a prewired harness to plug and play for 200$
3.you can buy a s13/s14 factory service manual and trace every wire back one by one. they may not work, trial and error is a huge pain in the ass..

the sr20 swap is a very popular swap and it's not very difficult to do. SR20 kicks ASS!!!!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

the reason why i didnt tell him anything is cause you can find more info about the swap in other forums.... Since this question has been asked a million times

its a lot easier to show him where to find all of his questions rather than giving him bits and pieces of info at a time


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yes.. i have been going from thread to thread and have typed the same info about sr20det swap about 8 times.. getting annoyed.. =)


----------



## s14zenki (Aug 2, 2004)

I am working on a similar project, installing a SR20DET into a s14 zenki. I chose the s13 redtop because its the only sr20det without variable valve timing. My mechanic told me this is the best route to go if i continue to make upgrades. Plus I was able to get a s13 engine and tranny for $1500, very inexpensive.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

you revived a 14.5 month old thread.. way to go.. woohoo


----------



## s14zenki (Aug 2, 2004)

hahaha,

I guess I did. smooth one huh.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

I personally ran a redtop into my zenki S14 and do not regret it at all.... the S14 sr20 is great to go fo if one plans to not achieve above 300 whp in stock form(cams and turbo).... but mainly if you want to have a close to stock motor....because the nice thing about the S14 sr20 is that you up the boost from 7psi to around 10psi, on stock smic and T28, do a 3" turbo back setup and you are good for about 250hp.... reliable, efficient, and very very smooth powerband due to the valve timing..... With the redtop, since you can potentially save up to a $1,000 more bucks you can spend that on a bigger turbo, or fmic, or bigger injectors....or whatever.... the fact that the s13 motors don't have valve timing works out better applications where high horsepower is the goal....since valve timing can affect powerbands and hurt higher rpm efficiency... I wen with the redtop because i got a steal of a deal on it and had a friend who new the wiring.... so it was the best bang for the buck at the time... just keep in mind that the redtop is older, but it easier to wire for the S14.....

-Alex B.


----------

